# Hey Where Is Everyone!



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Crickets in the Commerical Room!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you clicked on the "New Posts" button at the top tool bar?

There actually has been quite a fes discussions since the end of last week.

You should check out the other category forums, besides just the commercial forum.

Hope to see more of you around.

Ed


----------

